# Small power racks (half racks)



## mark84 (Aug 4, 2011)

Just wondered if anyone had any decent recommendations, i'm using one at the moment but it's aging a bit. Most of them that i see have spotter arms that look a bit too short to bench/squat safely with.

Any one got any good ones for us guys with a little less room in the garage?

Cheers! Mark.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Mark,

Well if you can just get a cheap set of stands on ebay for about 60 pounds they take up to 180kgs. And probably normally abit more than what they've said for saftey reasons. Also make some wooden blocks for deadlifting partial movements cheaper than getting a power rack stand. And you can get a decent bench to, for alot less.

Matt.


----------



## glock339 (Apr 22, 2013)

I just got a set of: "SportTech - Heavy Duty Adjustable Squat Stands Rack" off ebay that I'd recommend if you are pushed for space like me & can find somewhere that sells them. I've just had a quick Google for them though & can't seem to find anywhere that sells them at the min. Think I paid about £160, they're canny heavy duty & are a good compromise between a rack & stands when you don't have much room.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf470-heavy-half-rack.php?utm_source=google&utm_medium=Product%2BSearch&utm_campaign=Google%2BProduct%2BSearch&gclid=CPHy46Ke97YCFYXMtAod1FkAxw looks decent


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Or the cf415


----------

